# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Altera BeMicro SDK Riga

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki.
Radas, ka Altera kopa ar Arrow plano riga vadit Bemicro SDK (BeMicro 2tra versija ar 4turto ciklonu) prezentacijas treiningu (kaut kad drizuma varbut).

Seit links - http://www.regonline.co.uk/Register/Che ... tID=917599

Problema ir tada ka paigaimdam trenins nav pieejams. Aizejam visi iecekot un varbut tad paradisies!  ::  (intereses izradishana).

PS - kopa ar treninu, kurs ilgs 8s, sanemsiet ari BeMicro SDK verkiti un tas viss par nieka 45EUR! 
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

I'm in! Tādā pasākumā ļoooti labprāt piedalītos un 45 eiro priekš tā nooooteikti atrastu!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Skiet, ka pasakums ir atcelts!  :: 
Esmu loti bedigs.
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

HZ, it kā pa brīdim paskatos, bet nekādu izmaiņu...

----------


## JDat

A baigi vajag to semināru? Domā ka VHDL iemācīs? Pastāstīs reklāmtekstus cik kruta un advancēta ir Altera un miers.

----------


## Vikings

Nu HZ, tomēr es ceru uz ko vairāk kā reklāmu 8 stundu garumā. Biju arī uz Arduino prezentāciju Latvijā otro dienu. Bija interesanti, uzzināju šo to jaunu, parunājos ar interesantiem cilvēkiem + vakara beigās pasākums Microtrash.

----------


## Delfins

Intereses pēc.. kāds ir tirgus konkrēti LV šim izstrādājumam?

----------


## Vikings

Es to saprotu biš savādāk - tiek iepazīstināti izstrādātāji ar Alteras produkciju un softu par pamatu ņemot šo izstrādes moduli. Tas ko šie izstrādātāji ieprojektēs pēc tam savos devaisos jau ir vienalga - galvenais lai tas ir no Alteras. Tiesa gan jautājums ir cits - cik Latvijā ir cilvēki vai firmas kuras kaut ko projektē izmantojot CPLD un FPGA?..

----------


## Epis

> Tiesa gan jautājums ir cits - cik Latvijā ir cilvēki vai firmas kuras kaut ko projektē izmantojot CPLD un FPGA?..


 Tur jau tā lieta ka maz, un ja ir ta kā likums vairums izmanto to populārākos xilinx produktus, tipa "Tirgus līdera " čipus. 
~oftopiks:
Vispār viens no fpga pielietojumiem ar ko varētu kautkādu naudu nopelnīt ilgtermiņā varētu būt BitCoin šifrētās naudas rakšanas Serveris, pirms kāda mēneša bišķi paintresējos, bet mīnus tāds ka tur vaig dev.kitus ar lielu fpga tilpumu, ar tādu BeMicro plati nekur tālu tikt nevarēs, ja nu salikot kopā veselu čupu, bet apjomā viņi tās sīkās plates laikam netirgo, jo tas ir kā prezentācijas matreāls no kā viņi neko nenopelna, var pat teikt subsidē, tādēļ cena zema.
man būtu intresanti paņemties ar Lattice 99$ PCIe -x1 fpga karti, pamēgināt linuxā ko uzkodēt priekš tā emc2, bet tas joprojām bišķi pa sarežģitu, tagat atkal ievaidzējās caur usb vadīt vienu aparātu, (barošanas bloku) un paņēmu veco stm32 Primer kitu, un uzkāros uz USB C biblotekas compilēšanas/debagošanas, jo tur softam Ride 7 ir 32K debug limits, bet viss tas kopā ir krietni virs tā apjoma, vot domāju kā lai to usb lielo bibloteku nokompilē atsevišķi un iegrūž flaškā, jo debagot vaig tikai savu relatīvi mazo kodu, nevis visu usb bibloteku. ja šito iemācišos ta varbūt būs jau pietiekami lielas zināšanas lai ķertos kādai linux kodēšanai klāt.

----------


## kaspich

epi, manupraat, Tavas darboshanaas liimeni un rezultaatu vislabak raksturo apakshaa ieliktais reklaamas links, kas vismaz peedeejo gadu raada:
The webpage "www.shop.parbmx.com" cannot be found
DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken.

to visu paareejo kocmoca murgu vari i nerakstiit  ::

----------


## Epis

> epi, manupraat, Tavas darboshanaas liimeni un rezultaatu vislabak raksturo apakshaa ieliktais reklaamas links, kas vismaz peedeejo gadu raada:
> The webpage "www.shop.parbmx.com" cannot be found
> DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found. The link may be broken.
> 
> to visu paareejo kocmoca murgu vari i nerakstiit


 izlaboju, tagat iet. vienkārši tik daudz laika pagājis (gadu) ka to ieliku.  Nav jau mana prioritāte sakabināt lejā veselu sarakstu ar dažādiem tekstiem,bildēm, un vēl sekot + updeitot, kā dažam labam, šeit forumā tas nav tik izteikti, bet citos gan ir.

ja neintresē citu pieredze ta nelasi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Pirmkart jau tas, ka cena bija loti pievilciga (75$). Perkot interneta sanaks 75$ + 50$ shippings + 25$ nodoklis -> 150$. 
Otrkart - protams, cereju, ka 8 stundas ari paradis praktisku piemeru un kaut ko paskaidros. Diemzel izskatas, ka workshopi ir beigusies un Latvija ta ari nebus.
Loti loti bedigi.
Tatad epi - tu iesaki izmantot Xilinx nevis Altera?
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Tatad epi - tu iesaki izmantot Xilinx nevis Altera?
> Beefs


 Es iesaku katram izmantot to pie kā viņš jau ir pieradis, un apguvis, nav jēga tur metāties no vienas firmas produktiem uz citas, ja kas alterai nesen iznāca jauns kits $79 DE0-Nano Development Board 

šis kits ir ar vairāk fičām nekā Be-micro, tur pat ir ADC konvertiers un 3D accelerometrs  ::  un ļoti daudz brīvu IO, reku fiču lists:



> Cyclone IV EP4CE22F17C6N FPGA with EPCS16 16-Mb serial configuration device
>   * Three-axis accelerometer with 13-bit resolution
>     * Eight-channel, 12-bit resolution analog-to-digital (A/D) converter
>     * Expansion headers: two 40-pin headers and one 26-pin header
>     * Two-pin external power header
> # Memory
>     * 32-MB SDRAM
>     * 2-Kb EEPROM
> # General user peripheral
> ...


 ja man nebūtu jau savi kiti ta es šito ieķertu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Labs ir.
Es domaju nemt sito kitu (de0-nano), bet vienam pasam nemt baigi saliti sanak (~100LVL). Varbut kads grib piemesties - tada gadijuma kits maksas ~70LVL. Perkot 4trus, jau var par 60LVL iehavot!  :: 
Vai ari kadam ir kads kits lieks, tad to var nopardot man!  :: 
skaitlos tas sipings izskatas sadi-

* mantina (40LVL)
* shipping (40LVL)
* nodokli (20LV)
-------------
100LVL

* mantina (2x40LVL)
* shipping (40LVL)
* nodokli (30LV)
-------------
150LVL
75 gab

* mantina (3x40LVL)
* shipping (40LVL)
* nodokli (40LV)
-------------
200LVL
66LVL gab

btw - tas verkis ir ari pieejams digikeja par 86$. Varbut sutit no turienes? Kursh te nemas ar digikey?

Beefs
EDIT: ekspres-shippings - mantina bus atri Riga!

----------


## Epis

jā lētie sūtīšanas laiki ir beigušies no ASV shopiem. 
nu pasties kādos Eiropas shopiem to De0-nano kitu iespējams ka cena eiro tur būs jau krietni lielāka  ::

----------

